# ¿como funciona red de acualizacion RIAA?



## Syd (Oct 27, 2008)

Bueno antes que nada presentarme,soy un ITI de la especialidad electronica y mi gran pasion es el mundo del audio, pero hace poco que empece a poner mis conocimientos en practica, y bueno, me queda casi todo por aprender en estae tema, asi que espero que perdonen mi ignorancia en ciertos aspectos del tema del audio  

es mi primer post en el foro, aunque llevo unos meses leyendolo y me parece un foro muy completo y en el que estoy aprendiendo cosas muy interesantes sobre la electronica aplicada al audio, ademas veo que hay alguna gente que son unos autenticos "gurus" en el tema jejeje 

bueno mi pregunta es sobre el funcionamiento de la red RIAA, concretamente este circuito que he montado para probarlo con mi giradiscos, 
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news19-2/nota01.htm

quisiera saber si alguien pudiera explicarme exactamente cual es el funcionamiento de la red, como permite ajustar la curva de frecuencias, ya que veo que ningun condensador deriva la señal a masa y no acabo de ver como se consigue establecer las frecuencias de corte. 

espero que no haya repetido el tema, use el buscador, pero solo encontre un tema del cual saque la pagina web que adjunte arriba, pero bueno en aquel no se preguntaba por el funcionamiento, asi que por eso decidi abrir este tema nuevo.
un saludo!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola Syd.

RIAA es el nombre de una curva de ecualización (EQ), como hubo varios más en la época de los queridos discos de vinilo. 
Por diversos problemas (todos derivados de que la púa tenía que estar en contacto con el disco) era necesario hacer ajustes en la EQ al grabar.
La curva de ecualización de la RIAA (Recording Industry Assosiation of America, o Asociación de la Industria de la Grabación de Estados Unidos) podemos reemplazarla, sólo para dar una idea, con una recta que va de +20dB en 20 Hz a -20dB en 20KHz, pasando por 0dB en los 1000Hz (bueno, no muy recta). 
Un amplificador que tenga una red que le de la EQ contraria, reporducirá las frecuencias del disco de manera correcta. Habrás hecho la prueba alguna vez, a propósito o no, de conectar un tocadiscos (giradiscos allá en España) a un equipo "común" de audio. Suena muy grave y casi no hay agudos. Esto es precisamente por esta curva de ecualización con que están grabados. La curva de la Figura2 de la página a la que hacés referencia es, más o menos, la opuesta a la RIAA.
Acá tenés una explicación (en inglés) del estándar entero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA_equalization También hay un dibujo de la curva RIAA.
El estándar RIAA se estableció a mediados de los ´50 para unificar los muchos que había desde los 40. El problema era que cada compañía tenía sus discos grabados con una EQ distinta, y así necesitabas un tocadiscos distinto para los discos de cada compañía (o al menos un filtro), para reproducir las frecuencias correctamente.

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## Syd (Oct 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias por responder y por el enlace.
Pero al hacer la pregunta no me referia a que es la ecualizacion RIAA, sino a como funciona el circuito en si, como esa red puede enfatizar las frecuencias bajas y atenuar las agudas, ya que no soy capaz de analizar el circuito y ver que es lo que hace exactamente(como hace para que esas frecuencias no pasen a la salida) ya que no veo ningun condensador en deriva que haga que esas frecuencias se vayan a masa. Imagino que tendra algo que ver con la etapa diferencial, pero no estoy seguro.
un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2008)

Syd dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por responder y por el enlace.
> Pero al hacer la pregunta no me referia a que es la ecualizacion RIAA, sino a como funciona el circuito en si, como esa red puede enfatizar las frecuencias bajas y atenuar las agudas, ya que no soy capaz de analizar el circuito y ver que es lo que hace exactamente(como hace para que esas frecuencias no pasen a la salida) ya que no veo ningun condensador en deriva que haga que esas frecuencias se vayan a masa. Imagino que tendra algo que ver con la etapa diferencial, pero no estoy seguro.
> un saludo!



Una forma es mediante una etapa amplificadora en cuya realimentación se encuentran filtros que provocan la respuesta a la frecuencia correcta compensando, enfatizando y atenuando.


También de puede hacer mediante varios filtros en modo pasivo (Sin etapa amplificadora)

Algo de información sobre la curva de respuesta y un par de ejemplos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27395.html

Edit:
Si la compensación esta dentro del bucle de realimentación, es inversa, se atenúa lo que a la salida saldrá proporcionalmente mas amplificado.
Si la compensación es pasiva, se atenúa lo que se quiere reducir.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 27, 2008)

Perdón, no había entendido la pregunta, entonces.
Ahí Fogonazo te pasó un link con información de otro post y algunos circuitos.

Con respecto a tu circuito:
Lo que hace la antiecualización RIAA es la red que forman las dos resistencias (R) de 4k7 y 56k, junto con los dos condensadores de 15 y 56nf. Llamemos a esta red RC y a su resistencia efectiva, Rx.
La ganancia (G) del circuito está dada por (Rx/120r), donde 120r es la resistencia de (vaya coincidencia  ) 120r que hay conectada entre la base del segundo transistor del LTP y el condensador de 10 uf. 
De manera simple y sin meternos en más cuestiones matemáticas: Un condensador actúa como una resistencia ante el paso de corriente alterna, de un valor mayor o menor de acuerdo a si las frecuencias son más bajas o altas. La curva varía de manera contínua, pero sólo hablemos de los puntos de corte, para hacerlo más fácil de entender.

Así, las frecuencias más bajas transformadorrman los dos condensadores en resistencias de alto valor, creando una red de resistencias en paralelo, aproximando Rx a 56k+4k7. Como G es Rx/120, máxima ganancia. 

Cuando la frecuencia es un poco más alta, pasa por uno de los condensadores (el de mayor valor, en paralelo con la R de 56k) como si fuera una R de bajo valor, pero no por el otro. En una aproximación bastante burda, Rx es 4k7, y Rx/120r es la ganancia, acordate.

Finalmente, cuando llegamos a las más altas, los dos condensadores muestran una resistencia baja, haciendo que el valor de Rx llegue a valores por debajo hasta de 120r, dando ganancias negativas (en dB). Ganancia más baja.

El principio de funcionamiento simplificado es ese.
Hay mucha información sobre este tema en la red. Este mismo principio maneja los filtros RC (de hecho este es un tipo particular de éstos). Si buscás, hay mucho sobre el tema.

PS: ¿Qué es un ITI?

Saludos
Cacho


----------



## Syd (Oct 28, 2008)

fogonazo, gracias por el link, y por la explicacion 
san cacho,  una perfecta explicacion! 
ahora ya entiendo todo el funcionamiento del filtro RC .
supongo que yo tambien me habia explicado mal a la hora de hacer la pregunta.
muchas gracias!

Un ITI es un Ingeniero Tecnico Tndustrial jeje

Por cierto, sabes donde puedo encontrar información de las etapas diferenciales montadas con componentes discretos? me interesa tambien conocer bien el funcionamiento de esta etapa.
Bueno perdonad mi ignorancia al preguntar cosas que supongo son tan esenciales en audio, pero es que en la carrera no se tocan montajes de este tipo tan especificos del audio.
un saludo y gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2008)

De nada Syd.

Eso de ser un ignorante... 
Quizá deberíamos desambigüar el término: Para mí "ignorante" es el que no sabe que no sabe. Es "necio" el que sabe que no sabe, y no le importa (son de lo peor) y "hambriento", quien sabe que no sabe y busca aprender.
Es bueno tener hambre.

Por lo del Par Diferencial (Long Tail Pair o LTP en inglés), tenés en la famosa Wiki esto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differential_amplificadorfier 
Bastante fácil de entender y en inglés. El artículo está traducido, pero es más pobre, así que si manejás el inglés...

También encontré: http://www.aikenamps.com/LongTailPair.htm
Yo te diría que empezaras por este (está en inglés también). Es un LTP armado con válvulas. Como en una válvula tenés las partes bien separadas y se puede entender "físicamente" cómo se desplazan las corrientes, es más fácil entender la idea atrás del asunto. 
Con el concepto en la mano, volvés a Wiki y lo mirás con transistores. Es lo mismo.
En el valvular tenés el análisis de un LTP en particular. Para empezar, considerá R3, R4 y R5 con los extremos inferiores unidos a tierra y obviá el resto del circuito y su explicación (C2 y todo lo que está por debajo de la línea de esas resistencias, que es el circuito de realimentación o "feedback").

También tenés este: http://www.ecircuitcenter.com/Circuits/BJT_Diffamp1/BJT_Diffamp1.htm entre los links de la Wiki. Quizá te se más simple de entender, o no. Todo en inglés, eso sí.

Espero que te sirva algo de eso, si no, avisá.
Cacho


----------



## Syd (Oct 28, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por todo, de verdad. En cuanto pueda me pongo a mirar los 3 enlaces que me envias sobre el funcionamiento de la etapa diferencial!
a ver si poco a poco voy amplificadorando mis conocimientos. 

por cierto, me comentabas que la ganancia en la etapa era de Rx/120r; en el caso de esa etapa, ¿no seria una etapa no inversora y la ganancia seria (1+Rx/120r)? 

muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2008)

Sí señor, la ganancia es 1+...

No estaba contemplado por no tener influencia en la explicación del funcionamiento del anti EQ RIAA (¿para qué poner una fórmula más larga?) y por no saber yo cuánto te podía ayudar la aparición de un 1 en esa fórmula, y cuánto te podía confundir.

Si fuera un inversor, la ganancia sería -Rx/120r. Como es un amplificador no inversor, la ganancia es 1+Rx/120r. Estás en lo correcto.


----------



## Syd (Oct 28, 2008)

tienes razon,  igual no me hubiese ayudado cuando me expusiste la explicacion. Es que estube leyendo sobre las etapas diferenciales en una pagina que encontre, y luego me di cuenta de que esa entrada era no inversora, por eso queria preguntarte para saber seguro si estaba en lo cierto o no.
gracias otra vez de nuevo por toda la información que me has facilitado.
un saludo!

os dejo la pagina web donde estuve leyendo sobre las etapas diferenciales, ya que me parece que es muy completa. no se si la encontre en el foro, pero creo que no. bueno la dejo por si os interesa 
->http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2008)

La página de la que estás leyendo está muy buena en lo que respecta a información, no creo que te vayan a aportar demasiado los links que te mandé.
Saludos


----------

